# ✿| a pixel a day | a temp shop | full | pickup: alvery!~



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

✿








































me & a friend have decided to do a pixel a day challenge.. that means a pixel everyday for the next 2 weeks
(ok ok its a bet.. $20 is on the line!) but you see, i hardly have pixel inspirational thoughts so i have no idea what to pixel
please bear with me, as i may take longer then usual since i have still lots of other art to attend to
so i will be opening 14 slots, 1 slot a day, and will be working on them slowly until the fortnight is over!
(well hopefully i get enough orders for 2 weeks worth!)

since today is a monday, i will get started!!

*rules*

 Be happy
 I have the right to cancel/decline orders if necessary
 Do not copy, trace, steal or base my art
 Pay after getting art
 More rules will be added if needed


*how to order!*

*first pick a base! (400tbt for pixel | 750tbt for a couple)*

thats base 1 - 2 - 3 & 4
& yes that is a couple base!

*choose animation! (25tbt per animation!! | BLINKING IS ALREADY INCLUDED!!)*
classic animations: winking | n - n-ing | talking | bouncing | ear twitching | 
custom animations: you can request a custom animation if you would like! (50tbt per custom)

*fill out a form!*

```
[SIZE=8]✿[/SIZE]
[B]username: [/B]
[B]base:[/B]
[spoiler=refs][/spoiler]
[B]animation?:[/B]
[B]facial expression?:[/B]
[B]total:[/B]
```



*Slots*
as orders are accepted, the orders will be attached to a certain day!
list has been compressed due to a glitch!

SLOTS ARE FULL!
i'm set for my challenge!!!


Spoiler: 0 SLOTS LEFT~






Spoiler: week 1 COMPLETE




monday viral's done! p.1
tuesday chibi's is done! p.1
wednesday: lynn105 p.2
thursday: honeyprince p.4
friday: Kammeh p.6
saturday: sej p.8
sunday: kelseyhendrix p.9






Spoiler: week 2 FULL




monday: azukitan p.10
tuesday: alvery p.11
wednesday: alvery p.11
thursday: alvery p.11
friday: chibi hoshi p.13
saturday: buunnii p.15
sunday: sholee p.16






​


----------



## Virals (Jan 11, 2015)

*BRO.*

✿
*username: * Virals
*base:* 2


Spoiler: refs










*animation?:* n - n-ing
*facial expression?:* happy!
*total:* 425


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

ok ok ok


----------



## Virals (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> SIS.
> accepted! you got today's slot!



ಥ⌣ಥ
bless u im so happy


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Virals said:


> ಥ⌣ಥ
> bless u im so happy



/achoo too
q_q


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

They are cute! ^w^ If I had the bells I would buy the couple one.


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> They are cute! ^w^ If I had the bells I would buy the couple one.



thankyou!!~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

AHHH MUST HAVE
BTW, LOOK AT AVA


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> AHHH MUST HAVE
> BTW, LOOK AT AVA



O - O
what the !!!!


(ahaha my name irl is Ava, so i was like what.. look at me??)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

✿
*username: * Chibi.Hoshi
*base:* 2


Spoiler: refs



*[ In-Game ]*


*animation?:* n-n-ing
*facial expression?:* Happy!
*total:* 425 tbt bells



poppet said:


> O - O
> what the !!!!
> 
> 
> (ahaha my name irl is Ava, so i was like what.. look at me??)


Oh wow, that was unexpected haha. XD
I love your art too much!!!!


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ✿
> *username: * Chibi.Hoshi
> *base:* 2
> 
> ...



accepted!!! yours is booked for tuesday!
(uhh its like you know you the face.. "n_n" the happy face thingy ahah!)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> accepted!!! yours is booked for tuesday!
> (uhh its like you know you the face.. "n_n" the happy face thingy ahah!)


Oh I see! Are we allowed to request two animations or just one? I'll stick with n-n-ing XD.


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Oh I see! I can request two animations or just one? I'll stick with n-n-ing XD.



you can ask for more than one aha!
n_n ahahhh


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> you can ask for more than on aha!
> n_n ahahhh


I'll just keep it as n-ning so its easier for you <3
Edited the form without the question marks lol if you want to change the first post.


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'll just keep it as n-ning so its easier for you <3
> Edited the form without the question marks lol if you want to change the first post.



ok!! that would make the total 425tbt oky? : D
fixed!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> ok!! that would make the total 425tbt oky? : D
> fixed!!


Oh ok, don't mind. XD
Changing it again.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2015)

✿
*username: * lynn105
*base:*  2 


Spoiler: refs



(the girl) her face is kind of a pale white with brown blush










*animation?:* talking
*facial expression?:* angry maybe?
*total:* 425 tbt

good luck and hope you win the bet :^)


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

why are these so expensive for a couple of pixels?


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> ✿
> *username: * lynn105
> *base:*  2
> 
> ...



accepted for wednesday!!
also which image has the correct color palette? aha!

\\thanks ahh

- - - Post Merge - - -




GaMERCaT said:


> why are these so expensive for a couple of pixels?



you mean one?
bye!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> accepted for wednesday!!
> also which image has the correct color palette? aha!
> 
> \\thanks ahh
> ...



yay thank you :D and the first one!


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> yay thank you :D and the first one!



ok! : D


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

bump~


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 11, 2015)

Good luck winning the bet Poppet! :>


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

MindlessPatch said:


> Good luck winning the bet Poppet! :>



thankyou !!~


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 11, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> why are these so expensive for a couple of pixels?



If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all.


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all.



u_u people these days ahah
oh & hi there ahah!


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> u_u people these days ahah
> oh & hi there ahah!



Haha, I know! That's not the first I've seen her say some mean things..

KIDS these days.

Anyhow, HI! I am just lurking at your art while I save some TBT.~


----------



## piichinu (Jan 11, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all.



it's not just not nice. it's plain ignorant


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> it's not just not nice. it's plain ignorant


here here!


esweeeny said:


> Haha, I know! That's not the first I've seen her say some mean things..
> 
> KIDS these days.
> 
> Anyhow, HI! I am just lurking at your art while I save some TBT.~



ahah yeah, we had a full on verbal (ok ok not really full on but very sarcastic) on VMs aha
kids these days //shakes cane in the air


hehe how are you? (take your time, i'll be open for a while ahah)!


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> here here!
> 
> 
> ahah yeah, we had a full on verbal (ok ok not really full on but very sarcastic) on VMs aha
> ...



I am good. Getting ready for classes to start up again and I have two more days until registration..bleh >_<

I am about to go get a coffee to stay up a while longer. you?


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all.



I'm sorry I have opinions maybe I should box up all my feelings and kill myself

thank you great advice

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I'm sorry for being called a ****head angers me and then I say a rude comment back


----------



## Mango (Jan 11, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> I'm sorry I have opinions maybe I should box up all my feelings and kill myself
> 
> thank you great advice




amen


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> I am good. Getting ready for classes to start up again and I have two more days until registration..bleh >_<
> 
> I am about to go get a coffee to stay up a while longer. you?



thats good aha!
what time is it over there o uo

im eating sushi and starting to do todays pixel :>!

- - - Post Merge - - -




Mango said:


> amen



god bless


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

Mango said:


> amen



he was praying to satan yakno

666


----------



## Mango (Jan 11, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> he was praying to satan yakno
> 
> 666



hail satan
consume flesh


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 11, 2015)

✿
*username: * honeyprince
*base:* 3


Spoiler: refs








^ current outfit she's wearing





^ in case you need her colours haha (I forgot to colour her eyes blue OTL)​


*animation?:* N/A
*facial expression?:* Sad
*total:* 400 TBT bells

Good luck with the challenge, poppet!


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Mango said:


> hail satan
> consume flesh



quit spamming my thread with this crap please
go take your devil worshipping ritual outside


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

Mango said:


> hail satan
> consume flesh



mango is the best you know


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> ✿
> *username: * honeyprince
> *base:* 3
> 
> ...



accepted honey! <3
& thankyou too!


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> quit spamming my thread with this crap please
> go take your devil worshipping ritual outside



wow full of yourself and religious

two great qualities


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> wow full of yourself and religious
> 
> two great qualities



two great qualities that you possess  : 3
now get you butthurt self out of this thread.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> two great qualities that you possess  : 3
> now get you butthurt self out of this thread.


shhhh no need to be insecure


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> accepted honey! <3
> & thankyou too!



Thanks! Looking forward to see it!


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

: >!!


----------



## Mango (Jan 11, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> mango is the best you know



yes 
hail me


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 11, 2015)

Alright, justice is served. Little 13 year old is banned.


Let's please move on and focus on what this thread is about and all be growns up here.

Have a good night everyone


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> Alright, justice is served. Little 13 year old is banned.
> 
> 
> Let's please move on and focus on what this thread is about and all be growns up here.
> ...


mhm, glad thats all over for now!
ahh feels like a new thread ahah!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

poppet said:


> mhm, glad thats all over for now!
> ahh feels like a new thread ahah!



on the bright side, it was like he/she was bumping your thread


----------



## doveling (Jan 11, 2015)

Sholee said:


> on the bright side, it was like he/she was bumping your thread



i guess so ahha!
kept me slightly entertained heehhe


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

@virals
monday order done!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 12, 2015)

What a smart idea for a shop, poppet! A pixel a day = a good way to remain sane 8D


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

azukitan said:


> What a smart idea for a shop, poppet! A pixel a day = a good way to remain sane 8D



ahha thankyou!
yep its much easier to handle /stretches


----------



## Virals (Jan 12, 2015)

_screeeeech_
omfg i love it ; 3; so frickin adorable thank u so much sob


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Virals said:


> _screeeeech_
> omfg i love it ; 3; so frickin adorable thank u so much sob



eeee glad you do!!
thanks for commissioning!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

Poppet, finally got a better ref haha.


Spoiler: Ref










Want me to change that form with this for you to make it easier?


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Poppet, finally got a better ref haha.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref
> ...



aww ahah!
no its fine i'll just edit the image in the first post for you aha!

(might have yours done tomorrow morning!)


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm tempted to order a couple pixel, hhhh.. ;0;


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> I'm tempted to order a couple pixel, hhhh.. ;0;



/whispers "do it <3"


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> aww ahah!
> no its fine i'll just edit the image in the first post for you aha!
> 
> (might have yours done tomorrow morning!)


Haha, thanks. <3



Kammeh said:


> I'm tempted to order a couple pixel, hhhh.. ;0;


Do it.


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 12, 2015)

I'M DOING ITTT

✿ 
*username: Kammeh *
*base: 4*


Spoiler: refs












(Feel free to draw him in whichever outfit)


*animation?: no, just the blinking is fine c:* 
*facial expression?: happy and smiling, maybe blushing? <3*
*total: 750 tbt right?*


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> I'M DOING ITTT
> 
> ✿
> *username: Kammeh *
> ...



eep yay!! /claps
do you think you have a bigger file of the reference? not needed but loved!
&anyway accepted for friday!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> eep yay!! /claps
> do you think you have a bigger file of the reference? not needed but loved!
> &anyway accepted for friday!



I don't have a larger file of that image, srryyyy </3 
But I do have a second ref that is pretty big, I'll go edit it in now~


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> I don't have a larger file of that image, srryyyy </3
> But I do have a second ref that is pretty big, I'll go edit it in now~



thats tops ok!!
& thanks ahh!!


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 12, 2015)

Bless these pixels
too bad I can't spare so much TBT ;A; 
but they're super nice and you should be proud of yourself


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Bless these pixels
> too bad I can't spare so much TBT ;A;
> but they're super nice and you should be proud of yourself



thankyou!!
ahah i am! <3


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2015)

Aha I feel so happy that I got one of these for free!
Thank you so much poppet <3


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Sej said:


> Aha I feel so happy that I got one of these for free!
> Thank you so much poppet <3


ahaha : D
no problemo!!


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahaha : D
> no problemo!!



<3
But for some reason I am so tempted to order one of my OC aha
i love your art


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Sej said:


> <3
> But for some reason I am so tempted to order one of my OC aha
> i love your art



_//whispers quietly do it!!_

ahah im glad you do


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> _//whispers quietly do it!!_
> 
> ahah im glad you do



_should I? : o_


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Sej said:


> _should I? : o_



should you?


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm doing it!
✿
*username: * Sej
*base:* 3rd please


Spoiler: refs










*animation?:* Just blinking please 
*facial expression?:* Really happy?
*total:* 425 TBT? c:


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Sej said:


> I'm doing it!
> ✿
> *username: * Sej
> *base:* 3rd please
> ...



yay! accepted for saturday!!
though the total is just 400tbt, since blinking is free!


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> yay! accepted for saturday!!
> though the total is just 400tbt, since blinking is free!



Thanks! And okay! 
When do I send TBT? c:


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Sej said:


> Thanks! And okay!
> When do I send TBT? c:



afterwards please!


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> afterwards please!



Okay! c:
Thanks again!


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

updated : >


----------



## plantlet (Jan 12, 2015)

Ahh, I would love to get a pixel from you, but would you be comfortable drawing a humanoid robot?






I have other references of them, but they're not yet available.

Thank you for your time!! :>


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

plantlet said:


> Ahh, I would love to get a pixel from you, but would you be comfortable drawing a humanoid robot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it has eyes and a human body im sure i can do it ahah : >
maybe a little iffy, but it i think i would go ok!


----------



## plantlet (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> if it has eyes and a human body im sure i can do it ahah : >
> maybe a little iffy, but it i think i would go ok!



haha I found a pixel sketch hidden in the wrong folder






with their eyes open I think : o they're very simple, like this






but they're closed most of the time! maybe i'll commission you once i draw up some references, to make things easier for you!! :^)


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi! c:
I'm just here to say that, I *might* have to cancel my order. As I need to save TBT! I'm so sorry!
I will let u know c:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 12, 2015)

✿
*username: * KelseyHendrix
*base:* 3


Spoiler: refs















*animation?:* Just blinking
*facial expression?:* Happy
*total:* 400 c:


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> ✿
> *username: * KelseyHendrix
> *base:* 3
> 
> ...


accepted for sunday!! 



Sej said:


> Hi! c:
> I'm just here to say that, I *might* have to cancel my order. As I need to save TBT! I'm so sorry!
> I will let u know c:



thats ok!


----------



## sej (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> thats ok!



Thanks for understanding!


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

@chibi hoshi
!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> @chibi hoshi
> !!


*screams of happiness*
OH MY GOODNESS!
*dies for how many times now*


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *screams of happiness*
> OH MY GOODNESS!
> *dies for how many times now*



weeppp im glad you like it hhhh!!!
thankyou once again for commissioning me!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> weeppp im glad you like it hhhh!!!
> thankyou once again for commissioning me!!


I'm putting her in my avatar, brb!

Ok went horribly.


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm putting her in my avatar, brb!
> 
> Ok went horribly.



hahah ohh !! 
oh aha!! ; -;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> hahah ohh !!
> oh aha!! ; -;


I can't get the two to work. Oh well. Still love it. XD


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I can't get the two to work. Oh well. Still love it. XD



ahah sorry bout that.. i have to many frames Q_Q
if you'd like i can edit the frames of the gif to suit how many there are in the original avatar & try to make it still look smooth?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah sorry bout that.. i have to many frames Q_Q
> if you'd like i can edit the frames of the gif to suit how many there are in the original avatar & try to make it still look smooth?


Nah it's fine! I could do it myself but it would be too much work to worry about. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Alvery (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey poppet! Would you... happen to accept collectables? |D (if not, time to sell my organs, lol)


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Hey poppet! Would you... happen to accept collectables? |D (if not, time to sell my organs, lol)



ahah i accept both collectables & organs actually!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 12, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Hey poppet! Would you... happen to accept collectables? |D (if not, time to sell my organs, lol)



Omfg, I love you for asking this! <3



poppet said:


> ahah i accept both collectables & organs actually!



These are the only spare collectibles I have left *sobs* Would an offer of

ど (250 btb)
Red Candy (150 btb)
Green Candy (300 btb)
+ 50 btb

be enough for a couple pixel? Sorry for always paying you in candies! ;A;


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Omfg, I love you for asking this! <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahah thats ok sounds good :>!!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah thats ok sounds good :>!!



YAY! I lubs yooh <3

✿
*username:* azukitan
*base:* 4


Spoiler: refs













*animation?:* Just blinking~ If I can afford extras before you start my order, I'll let you know <3
*facial expression?:* Happy for both
*total:* ど (250 btb) + Red Candy (150 btb) + Green Candy (300 btb) + 50 btb = 750 btb


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

azukitan said:


> YAY! I lubs yooh <3
> 
> ✿
> *username:* azukitan
> ...



eepp accepted!! (im actually pretty stoked about doing this... monday come again already please!!!)
& ahha i might add in extra free animation for the couple ones, i got some weird animation ideas planned!!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> eepp accepted!! (im actually pretty stoked about doing this... monday come again already please!!!)
> & ahha i might add in extra free animation for the couple ones, i got some weird animation ideas planned!!



*le gasp* Really?!? I love you so much! //glomps <33 The anticipation is building up fast, lol. Experiment to your heart's content!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

IDK if I should request another one, and if I do I will want a couple ;o; Oh my bells lol.


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> IDK if I should request another one, and if I do I will want two ;o; Oh my bells lol.





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Do it.



explains all ah! ^

- - - Post Merge - - -




azukitan said:


> *le gasp* Really?!? I love you so much! //glomps <33 The anticipation is building up fast, lol. Experiment to your heart's content!



eejfjsaf no probs.. its the least i could do after bailing on the other pixels ;-;;;;;
;;-;;;; ; ;-;;;;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> explains all ah! ^


Don't use that against me lol. Thinking about it.


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Don't use that against me lol. Thinking about it.



ahaha!
& sure take your time : >!!!


----------



## Alvery (Jan 12, 2015)

YUSS YOU ACCEPT ORGANS COLLECTABLES XD (umm also could I order more than one?)

✿
*username: Alvery*
*base:*2


Spoiler: refs



(x) (x) And could you make the doctor's coat like so? clickie
details you can't really see in the image:


Spoiler: hair










His hair is like this, but in a different colour, green. Which shade of green is up to you c:

He also has random cross clips sprinkled through his hair like so:










Spoiler: eyes



His eyes are like those of the last girl in this picture:






Though, the cross would be red, and the surrounding colour would be black.





*animation?:* custom: could you make him grin and make a skull appear next to him? (kinda like Chibi-Hoshi's)
*facial expression?:*smirking
*total:* 80TBT + green candy + red candy?


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> @chibi hoshi
> !!



The cuteness of this little girl is just killing me!I love the random blinking. Her eyes look SO happy !!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> eejfjsaf no probs.. its the least i could do after bailing on the other pixels ;-;;;;;
> ;;-;;;; ; ;-;;;;[/SIZE]



Nuuu, don't beat yourself up for that! If anyone is shameful, it should be me. I've flaked out on commissions so many times these past few months orz I dunno why, but I can never sustain my inspiration for long--it always comes in spurts ;~;


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 12, 2015)

ok...I am just gonna ask...

what is n__n ing? (remember our convo about me being old? I just figured out what afk meant...LOL)


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Alvery said:


> YUSS YOU ACCEPT ORGANS COLLECTABLES XD (umm also could I order more than one?)
> 
> ✿
> *username: Alvery*
> ...



creeepy : D!!
accepted!! i might not.. ahem.. turn out the best depends on how i go but, you got the tuesday slot!
(& pst sure you can order more!!)

- - - Post Merge - - -




azukitan said:


> Nuuu, don't beat yourself up for that! If anyone is shameful, it should be me. I've flaked out on commissions so many times these past few months orz I dunno why, but I can never sustain my inspiration for long--it always comes in spurts ;~;



don't beat your self up too wahh!! i guess we're alot alike then ovo i do & experience that all the time q_q!!
i get all confident and be like "i can handle this stuff woo" then next day im like "tired.. ORZ"
i feel you //u - u///



- - - Post Merge - - -




aleshapie said:


> ok...I am just gonna ask...
> 
> what is n__n ing? (remember our convo about me being old? I just figured out what afk meant...LOL)



(thanks for the compliment btw ah!)
umm... lemme draw something..




that face is n_n !! (& ahah dw alot of people don't know what afk means.. your still a younggun!!!)


----------



## Alvery (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> creeepy : D!!
> accepted!! i might not.. ahem.. turn out the best depends on how i go but, you got the tuesday slot!
> (& pst sure you can order more!!)



Yay! c: Thank you very much for accepting^^ (my organs are safe... for now |D) If you find doing it along with the cloak too hard, you could just draw him wearing the coat, no cloak :3

Orders:

✿
*username: Alvery*
*base:*1


Spoiler: refs



(x) (x) And could you make the doctor's coat like so? clickie
details you can't really see in the image:


Spoiler: hair









His hair is like this, but in a different colour, green. Which shade of green is up to you c:

He also has random cross clips sprinkled through his hair like so:










Spoiler: eyes



His eyes are like those of the last girl in this picture:






Though, the cross would be red, and the surrounding colour would be black.





*animation?:* custom: could you make him grin/wink and make a skull appear next to him? (kinda like Chibi-Hoshi's)
*facial expression?:*smirking

*username: *Alvery
*base:* 3


Spoiler: refs



(x) (x)


*animation?:* custom, grins and a heart/bloodied (optional) star appears 
*facial expression?:* Happy c:

*username: *Alvery
*base:* 3


Spoiler: refs



(x) (x)


*animation?:* custom, sighs with a little cloud coming out of his mouth?/grimaces and a little squiggly black ball appearing around his head (if you know what I mean)
*facial expression?:* Hesitant/small smile

might I change this one^ to this?:
*username: *Alvery
*base:* 3


Spoiler: refs



(x) (x)


*animation?:* custom, grins/giggles hesitantly and bobble on hat wobbles?
*facial expression?:* Hesitant/small smile

*total:* 80TBT, blue candy + green candy + red candy + yellow candy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahaha!
> & sure take your time : >!!!


Thanks. I am trying to save my bells but at the same time *trying* to not spend so much on art, been doing it too much lately. XD


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Alvery said:


> -snip-



ahh i'll try my best o vo!!!

eep thats alot ah!! for the sake of other orders, do you think i could do 2 (not including the first order!) out of the four you provided? you can pick which ones too, its just incase anyone else wants one (butt if its nearing the end of the 2 weeks and i still don't have 2 more orders, i'll do them all!)
sorry belelsfsf

- - - Post Merge - - -




Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thanks. I am trying to save my bells but at the same time *trying* to not spend so much on art, been doing it too much lately. XD



ahah thats ok!! i know how addicting art buying is q_q (luckily i quit smoking art hoarding and now im a free person!!!)


----------



## Alvery (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahh i'll try my best o vo!!!
> 
> eep thats alot ah!! for the sake of other orders, do you think i could do 2 (not including the first order!) out of the four you provided? you can pick which ones too, its just incase anyone else wants one (butt if its nearing the end of the 2 weeks and i still don't have 2 more orders, i'll do them all!)
> sorry belelsfsf


That's fine! >v< I'll list the orders out the four in order of what I want done the most --> the least:
1, 3, 2, 4

Thank you very much!


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Alvery said:


> That's fine! >v< I'll list the orders out the four in order of what I want done the most --> the least:
> 1, 3, 2, 4
> 
> Thank you very much!



do you think i can do 3 & 2 ;-p;;;


----------



## Alvery (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> do you think i can do 3 & 2 ;-p;;;



That's fine, too! c:


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Alvery said:


> That's fine, too! c:



ok ok thankyou!! i'll go add that in the first post now!


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

pew


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

boop


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

Uhhh.... do I, do I not, do I. ;o;


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Uhhh.... do I, do I not, do I. ;o;



do eeny, meeny, miny, moe!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> do eeny, meeny, miny, moe!!


lol fine. But just a question. How could would I get off an animated couple with 2 green candies? What will be the extra tbt bells?

2 green candies + 175 tbt bells?

I might also want something custom, so 50+???
Depends if I am allowed it.


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> lol fine. But just a question. How could would I get off an animated couple with 2 green candies? What will be the extra tbt bells?
> 
> 2 green candies + 175 tbt bells?
> 
> ...



how could would? : O
anyway that offer sounds fine ah!

(&yes!)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> how could would? : O
> anyway that offer sounds fine ah!
> 
> (&yes!)


That's what happens when I speak and type what I saying because I wasn't sure if you took collectibles. XD

I'll fill out the form weeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

okie dokie!!
(posting to prevent your form from post merging!!)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

✿
*username: Chibi.Hoshi*
*base:* 4 (Couple, Could you put Katy on the left and Stefan on the right?)


Spoiler: refs










*DO NOT ADDED WINGS!*






*animation?:* Both bouncing, Katy n - n-ing, Stefan winking
*facial expression?:* Both Happy!
*total:* 2 Green Candies + 175 tbt bells + 50 for extra?

As for the extra, could you put the marshmallows versions of them side by side of each character if that is possible. Stefan's marshmallow by him on the right, Katy's marshmallow by her on the left. If it's too hard to do, let me know. I'd like them bouncing along with the characters.

Like this, purple where the marshmallows are meant to be.





Also, make the heart in the middle pink <3



poppet said:


> okie dokie!!
> (posting to prevent your form from post merging!!)


Thank you <3


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ✿
> *username: Chibi.Hoshi*
> *base:* 4 (Couple, Could you put Katy on the left and Stefan on the right?)
> 
> ...



interesting idea!! sure thing accepted!!
did you want the n_n ing & winking done at the same time? : >

also did you want me to make the heart float when they are winking/n_ning


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> interesting idea!! sure thing accepted!!
> did you want the n_n ing & winking done at the same time? : >
> 
> also did you want me to make the heart float when they are winking/n_ning


If you can do all of that, that would be awesome. But is that too much for you?


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> If you can do all of that, that would be awesome. But is that too much for you?



can do then!
& nah i always do loads of animation for myself so this is nothing!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> can do then!
> & nah i always do loads of animation for myself so this is nothing!!


Alright, thank you <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it just me, or is the first page glitched?


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is it just me, or is the first page glitched?



huh, mine is too : <


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 13, 2015)

It's also looking a bit buggy for me as well. Weird.

Just wanted to pop in and say that the completed pixels you've made are fantastic! Keep up the good work!


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> It's also looking a bit buggy for me as well. Weird.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say that the completed pixels you've made are fantastic! Keep up the good work!



ah yeah, looks like its just my thread too (?)

thankyou very much!! <3 
(p.stt also are you ever considering doing colored art? im in dead need of your art e_e)


----------



## Alvery (Jan 13, 2015)

I think that's when you try to put too many spoilers in one post?? It's happened to me before, too, idk why. I always thought it was because of too many spoilers/formatting. Or maybe the site's messing up?


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Alvery said:


> I think that's when you try to put too many spoilers in one post?? It's happened to me before, too, idk why. I always thought it was because of too many spoilers/formatting. Or maybe the site's messing up?



thats a problem / - \ i don't want to get rid of anything weep i had everything set out hnngg
i'll try to clear away some useless formatting!, but lets hope its the forum ah!


----------



## Alvery (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> thats a problem / - \ i don't want to get rid of anything weep i had everything set out hnngg
> i'll try to clear away some useless formatting!, but lets hope its the forum ah!



Hmm... Did you type the post out on a separate document? Or did you type it in the on-site reply box? Most of the time when this sort of error happens to me, it's because I wrote it out somewhere else and copy-pasted it into here. So how I fix it is usually by painstakingly re-writing everything back out (creys) in this reply box |D But normally it's just certain parts of the text that cause it to mess up? So, you could try checking by deleting some part, "preview post" and see if it's back to normal. And when you manage to pinpoint the source of the error, re-write it out again using the site's help (like instead of typing [/ img], use the button). It's faster than re-writing out the entire post, haha XD Hopefully that'll fix it o v o;;

I hope I could help! :>


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Alvery said:


> Hmm... Did you type the post out on a separate document? Or did you type it in the on-site reply box? Most of the time when this sort of error happens to me, it's because I wrote it out somewhere else and copy-pasted it into here. So how I fix it is usually by painstakingly re-writing everything back out (creys) in this reply box |D But normally it's just certain parts of the text that cause it to mess up? So, you could try checking by deleting some part, "preview post" and see if it's back to normal. And when you manage to pinpoint the source of the error, re-write it out again using the site's help (like instead of typing [/ img], use the button). It's faster than re-writing out the entire post, haha XD Hopefully that'll fix it o v o;;
> 
> I hope I could help! :>[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

morning bump!


----------



## pengutango (Jan 13, 2015)

Btw, you could copy the link from each post (the lil number you see on the top of each post) and make a link for it. I do that now in my shop, versus copying everything down like I did before. If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I can try to explain it better.


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Btw, you could copy the link from each post (the lil number you see on the top of each post) and make a link for it. I do that now in my shop, versus copying everything down like I did before. If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I can try to explain it better.



oh that thing that directs to the post? i'll try that then :>!


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

I have decided to keep my slot! <3


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> I have decided to keep my slot! <3



ahh ok great! thanks for letting me know!


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahh ok great! thanks for letting me know!



Np! <3
How has your day been so far poppet? c:


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> Np! <3
> How has your day been so far poppet? c:



just woke up!
so i guess its been ok? ah you?


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> just woke up!
> so i guess its been ok? ah you?


Aha
Ehh, if you call school good lol
Are you thinking of streaming soon?


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> Aha
> Ehh, if you call school good lol
> Are you thinking of streaming soon?



schools great.. i can't wait to go back ._.
&probably not sorry, im not.. exactly allowed on today, i just snuck on ehe


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> schools great.. i can't wait to go back ._.
> &probably not sorry, im not.. exactly allowed on today, i just snuck on ehe



Ugh, I hate school ._.
And tehe, you dare devil lol


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> Ugh, I hate school ._.
> And tehe, you dare devil lol



schools fun g_g

hhaha yeah, so hows your pixel art goin'?


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> schools fun g_g
> 
> hhaha yeah, so hows your pixel art goin'?



I've had to stop, school is taking over ;-;
But I am experimenting right now on new styles and things, so I might open up a new shop <3


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

✿
*username: *buuunii
*base:* 1


Spoiler: refs











*animation?:* all except ear twitching
*facial expression?:* smiling please
*total:* I think 500 TBT ?​
Couldn't resist


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> ✿
> *username: *buuunii
> *base:* 1
> 
> ...


accepted bun!!~~



Sej said:


> I've had to stop, school is taking over ;-;
> But I am experimenting right now on new styles and things, so I might open up a new shop <3



aw that sucks
ah yep keep practising everyday! it helps a heap (so whilst doing this challenge im getting bells, possibly winning the bet=money, & more practice so this is like experience heaven for me : D )


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh yeah and no glasses please ;w;


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> aw that sucks
> ah yep keep practising everyday! it helps a heap (so whilst doing this challenge im getting bells, possibly winning the bet=money, & more practice so this is like experience heaven for me : D )



Yeah! I do practice a lot, and I hope to actually have a sort of successful shop aha (not as successful as those ones that the slots are gone in seconds tho lol)


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> Yeah! I do practice a lot, and I hope to actually have a sort of successful shop aha (not as successful as those ones that the slots are gone in seconds tho lol)


thats good!
mhm i hate those shops aha! i never manage to get a slot cause im a slow typer g_g
thats why i don't go look for art, i let the art come to me : >!!



buuunii said:


> Oh yeah and no glasses please ;w;



sure thang!!~


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> thats good!
> mhm i hate those shops aha! i never manage to get a slot cause im a slow typer g_g
> thats why i don't go look for art, i let the art come to me : >!



Aha
I just copy the order form and fill it out in my notes, then I copy and paste the form! It really helps u get a slot aha
Do you have any tips on pixels? c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

One slot left! OOOoooo!


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> One slot left! OOOoooo!


hgasfafha wooo


Sej said:


> Aha
> I just copy the order form and fill it out in my notes, then I copy and paste the form! It really helps u get a slot aha
> Do you have any tips on pixels? c:



oh you see im never prepared for that stuff ahah!
& uh i do, but i'll be a moment typing them up.. im currently pixelling so im trying to multi-type?


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

hmmm to take or not to take


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

Sholee said:


> hmmm to take or not to take


Take it I say, you might not get this chance again.
I've been dreaming of her pixels for months, ever since I first saw them. Hehe #^^#;


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Take it I say, you might not get this chance again.
> I've been dreaming of her pixels for months, ever since I first saw them. Hehe #^^#;


<3 aw you


Sholee said:


> hmmm to take or not to take



up to you!
last slot soo...... . .. . .. /hint wink


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

*i'm taking the last spot! MWAHAHAHA*





✿
*username: *Sholee
*base:* 3


Spoiler: refs








Can i request the hair to be longer? like past the shoulders. Thanks!



*animation?:*
*facial expression?:*
*total:*400 bells


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

@lynn



Sholee said:


> *i'm taking the last spot! MWAHAHAHA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/clap clap
yay slot gone!!
accepted!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> @lynn



ahhh this is adorable omg :'D  thank you so muchhh i love it omg <3333  always a fan of your art 8D sending bells now!!


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> ah yeah, looks like its just my thread too (?)
> 
> thankyou very much!! <3
> (p.stt also are you ever considering doing colored art? im in dead need of your art e_e)


Yeah it seems like it. Though I'm glad to see it fixed again so it's not an issue anymore.

I was actually planning on offering art to you (I can't resist kemonomimi characters hhhh) once I finish the remaining requests I have, so I'm happy that you're interested in my art haha!

And the pixel you've completed for lynn105 looks great! Her grumpy expression is way too cute ;ㅁ;


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Yeah it seems like it. Though I'm glad to see it fixed again so it's not an issue anymore.
> 
> I was actually planning on offering art to you (I can't resist kemonomimi characters hhhh) once I finish the remaining requests I have, so I'm happy that you're interested in my art haha!
> 
> And the pixel you've completed for lynn105 looks great! Her grumpy expression is way too cute ;ㅁ;



yeah, i had to get rid of alot of coding sigh, but im glad its good now!

oh really ahh! i'd super love that!!
(now you got me worked up!!)

& thankyou!! hey, yours is up next!, i might have it done today (hush) since i don't think im going to be home tomorrow, so yeah~~


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

So cute <3,
and all slots are gone!!


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 13, 2015)

poppet said:


> yeah, i had to get rid of alot of coding sigh, but im glad its good now!
> 
> oh really ahh! i'd super love that!!
> (now you got me worked up!!)
> ...



I'm looking forward for it! I don't mind waiting at all so please take your time. ^^


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> I'm looking forward for it! I don't mind waiting at all so please take your time. ^^


ahha its fine, should probably start it today :>!!


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So cute <3,
> and all slots are gone!!



thanke!!
& ahah yeah, did not expect it at all (14 slots is way to much for my expensive-ness ah)


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 13, 2015)

These are just so cute and adorable, ahhhh! n___n I love how you animated the fourth pixel! <3


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> These are just so cute and adorable, ahhhh! n___n I love how you animated the fourth pixel! <3



thankyou so much!!! <33


- - - -

i made a pixel for myself to use on DA and i realised how bad it looks when set as an icon as i didn't have space to do a while outline for any of them, so i have decided to make the base a tiny bit shorter, 2 pixels shorter to be exact, to make it look smoother when using it on sites!!


----------



## chocolateparadox (Jan 13, 2015)

They are so cute! <3 I hope a slot opens up soon. :3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 13, 2015)

*dies of cuteness*



chocolateparadox said:


> They are so cute! <3 I hope a slot opens up soon. :3


Sorry bro.


----------



## doveling (Jan 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *dies of cuteness*
> 
> 
> Sorry bro.


hnnnfg <3




chocolateparadox said:


> They are so cute! <3 I hope a slot opens up soon. :3



eee thankyou! unfortunately this is a one time shop with limited slots, so i won't be open for a good 2 weeks : >!


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

potential new chibi style? : O!!!
but man i seriously need to work on arms ,legs and frills i suck
need good tutorials that explain clearly to a 2 year old!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 14, 2015)

poppet said:


> potential new chibi style? : O!!!
> but man i seriously need to work on arms ,legs and frills i suck
> need good tutorials that explain clearly to a 2 year old!!








You're art, so lovely. I also suck at hands so much, I know how you feel. IDK why its so hard for me. I can't imagine  them properly in my mind when I draw. Also those frills aren't too bad.


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're art, so lovely. I also suck at hands so much, I know how you feel. IDK why its so hard for me. I can't imagine  them properly in my mind when I draw. Also those frills aren't too bad.


ee thanks c;
& aha yeah thats why i put them behinds backs alot //slap
like i literally have to copy my hand whenever i attempt aha

oh yeah ahaa


----------



## sej (Jan 14, 2015)

poppet said:


> potential new chibi style? : O!!!
> but man i seriously need to work on arms ,legs and frills i suck
> need good tutorials that explain clearly to a 2 year old!!



I would pay 10000000000000000000000000000 TBT for that
I swear u have magic hands like what!
I love your art so much omg


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 14, 2015)

poppet said:


> ee thanks c;
> & aha yeah thats why i put them behinds backs alot //slap
> like i literally have to copy my hand whenever i attempt aha
> 
> oh yeah ahaa


What I do with hands is normally draw the hands and feet (even though I can draw feet) into round lump things. Still remains cute.


Spoiler: Example, piece I did for buuunii











But when I have to do normal human hands, it never goes well. I can do cartoon hands however...


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

@honeyprince <3



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> What I do with hands is normally draw the hands and feet (even though I can draw feet) into round lump things. Still remains cute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example, piece I did for buuunii
> ...



oh yeah i see! it suits your style!

ahah i can't even do lump hands/feet so i will probs never learn how to do human anatomy properly ;-;;;


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

ok i might stream kammeh's order today, anyone interested? ah!


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 14, 2015)

poppet said:


> ok i might stream kammeh's order today, anyone interested? ah!



I would be interested in watching a stream! n___n


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I would be interested in watching a stream! n___n



yay! i might wait to see if i can get 1 more person to join :>!


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

maybe not : >


----------



## Virals (Jan 14, 2015)

there is 2 much cute in this thread and its rly hard for me to deal can u not


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

Virals said:


> there is 2 much cute in this thread and its rly hard for me to deal can u not



<33 33 333
there's to much pro in your thread !!!!


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

dead thread


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> maybe not : >


Noooooo! I was streaming the same time you were considering. I would of come. ToT


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2015)

Good morning poppet! (Well at least for me)
Maybe you could stream?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> ahah i can't even do lump hands/feet so i will probs never learn how to do human anatomy properly ;-;;;


Don't feel that way. Just get an hand, draw it, practice, once you are good try drawing without it.


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Don't feel that way. Just get an hand, draw it, practice, once you are good try drawing without it.


hnn i just can't get the _hand_ of it, i'll keep trying though!



Sej said:


> Good morning poppet! (Well at least for me)
> Maybe you could stream?


morning! (&read below)


Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Noooooo! I was streaming the same time you were considering. I would of come. ToT



q_q i thought everyone was busy so i just canned it ahh!
but if you & sej are online and active still i can probably do half of kammeh's order : >


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> hnn i just can't get the _hand_ of it, i'll keep trying though!
> 
> q_q i thought everyone was busy so i just canned it ahh!
> but if you & sej are online and active still i can probably do half of kammeh's order : >


I'll lend you my hand. 

I'm up for a stream.


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2015)

I have about 20 mins aha!
I'm so sorry! I said maybe stream when I had an hour aha


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

Sej said:


> I have about 20 mins aha!
> I'm so sorry! I said maybe stream when I had an hour aha



thats ok!
with 20mins you'd probably the start of the hair taking place aha!
anyway

PICARRTTOO LIVESTREAM GO!


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> @honeyprince <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, poppet! Will be using it as my dA icon because I can't resist. *v* Sending over payment shortly.


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Thank you so much, poppet! Will be using it as my dA icon because I can't resist. *v* Sending over payment shortly.



no worries <333 and ahh im honoured Q u Q
thanks again for the commission!


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

@kammeh
here you are!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't tend to post in random threads all that much, especially art ones unless it's owned by a friend of mine.

I'd just like to say that I literally love your color choices on your pieces, they're just really unique (mixing colors of purple and blue on Sej's one as an example) and just make me really jealous compared to when I used to do pixel art, fortunately I've stopped doing them now since they lacked quality and well, nobody really liked them in general lmfao.

Although I will admit, I feel you're a little too strong with some lines in the hair, it's not a bad thing in general, I'm just not super fond of alot of lines in hair and I think you could possibly add a little more detail to hair that's in the "background" or say behind the person's body, while it won't make it look more realistic, it should add some more defined details.

I dunno, only a suggestion, I won't get moody or anything if you choose to ignore it.

You also do drawings too right? I should check em out!


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't tend to post in random threads all that much, especially art ones unless it's owned by a friend of mine.
> 
> I'd just like to say that I literally love your color choices on your pieces, they're just really unique (mixing colors of purple and blue on Sej's one as an example) and just make me really jealous compared to when I used to do pixel art, fortunately I've stopped doing them now since they lacked quality and well, nobody really liked them in general lmfao.
> 
> ...



eep thankyou for typing this up!

& im really flattered that you like my colors ahh! i use complimenting colors as it looks really dull with just the one shade ._.!! though i'm sure your pixel were really good! (care to drop any examples hehh?)

ahha don't worry i think that too! i look back on some of them and i think "wow those lines pop out... : <" so im trying to blend the lines more to make it look smoother, though still visable~ and i thought of doing that too, but i did try and it made the "background hair" stand out more than the front and the body, which i didn't want

& yeah i do : >!!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 15, 2015)

Omg poppet I wanna eat your pixels NOM NOM NOM *gimme* I wish I saved my TBT ; ~ ;


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 15, 2015)

poppet said:


> @kammeh
> here you are!



oh gosh I would scream right now if I could
But that would just annoy everyone in the house so I'll scream virtually:
//deep breath
//SCREAMMMSSSSSS <33333

I can't handle the cuteness! ;0;


----------



## oreo (Jan 15, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> oh gosh I would scream right now if I could
> But that would just annoy everyone in the house so I'll scream virtually:
> //deep breath
> //SCREAMMMSSSSSS <33333
> ...


OMG I AM SCREAMING WITH YOU! ; A ; SO DARN CUTEEE!
I GOT TO ORDER A COUPLE FROM THIS SHOP SFJSNGAGKEAGG
time to save tbt naaaaaaao ; w ;


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Omg poppet I wanna eat your pixels NOM NOM NOM *gimme* I wish I saved my TBT ; ~ ;



ahhhh eat them all if you like /offers a tray
/pat pat <33



Kammeh said:


> oh gosh I would scream right now if I could
> But that would just annoy everyone in the house so I'll scream virtually:
> //deep breath
> //SCREAMMMSSSSSS <33333
> ...



asdfghjkl im super glad you like them!!
they were so fun to draw hhhh!!! <3
thankyou for commissioning me!!



milkbae said:


> OMG I AM SCREAMING WITH YOU! ; A ; SO DARN CUTEEE!
> I GOT TO ORDER A COUPLE FROM THIS SHOP SFJSNGAGKEAGG
> time to save tbt naaaaaaao ; w ;



thankyouu!!! i hope to draw for you soon ah!! :>!!


----------



## doveling (Jan 15, 2015)

uncovered some trash people were saying
stoopid losers


----------



## doveling (Jan 16, 2015)

all tanned 8 )


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

poppet said:


> uncovered some trash people were saying
> stoopid losers



why would anyone talk trash about you or your art? you're perf <33


----------



## doveling (Jan 16, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> why would anyone talk trash about you or your art? you're perf <33



found stuff when i was lurking the forum sigh but its ok!
now i know how not to commission/draw for

<3 thankyou but your perfer!!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

poppet said:


> found stuff when i was lurking the forum sigh but its ok!
> now i know how not to commission/draw for
> 
> <3 thankyou but your perfer!!!



what lame-o's pfft
kinda wants to know who they are so i don't draw for them either geez


----------



## doveling (Jan 16, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> what lame-o's pfft
> kinda wants to know who they are so i don't draw for them either geez



pppft .slap.
aahaha i don't want to name drop tho : >


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

poppet said:


> pppft .slap.
> aahaha i don't want to name drop tho : >



eh yeah true true
they're still a lame-o


----------



## doveling (Jan 16, 2015)

might not pixel today...


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 16, 2015)

poppet said:


> found stuff when i was lurking the forum sigh but its ok!
> now i know how not to commission/draw for
> 
> <3 thankyou but your perfer!!!



who is saying that jibberish? it does upset me but WE ALL HERE know you're amazing and you're an inspiration, anytime you feel  bad just come to talk to us we'll be your motivation girl! ^.^


----------



## doveling (Jan 16, 2015)

esweeeny said:


> who is saying that jibberish? it does upset me but WE ALL HERE know you're amazing and you're an inspiration, anytime you feel  bad just come to talk to us we'll be your motivation girl! ^.^



noone don't worry ahh! thankyou so much for already boosting my mood! lately i've been having ups & downs on this forum idk if thats a good thing, but there seems to be another issue everyday ._. anyway, thanks again for making me feel a bit better ah!


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

here is a raptor kitten to try and make u feel better ಥ‿ಥ


----------



## doveling (Jan 16, 2015)

Virals said:


> here is a raptor kitten to try and make u feel better ಥ‿ಥ



im am now all of a sudden happy now !! q v q !!


----------



## Virals (Jan 16, 2015)

poppet said:


> im am now all of a sudden happy now !! q v q !!



ᕙ(⇀‸↼‶)ᕗ


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2015)

@sej


----------



## sej (Jan 18, 2015)

poppet said:


> @sej



Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg /dies
OMG HOW DO U DO THIS I SWEAR YOU HAVE MAGIC HANDS ARE U A WIZARD WHAT OMG I CANT STOP SAYING OMG BECAUSE THIS IS TOO FRICKIN' AWESOME HOW DO U DO THIS THIS ISNT POSSIBLE JUST HOW OMG U ARE AMAZING


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 18, 2015)

Awe Hun, don't let ANYONE get you down!!! Your pixels are presh!!!! If I had a bazillion TBT, I'd get something from everyone, cuz each person doing art has their own awesome unique qualities that I appreciate!!! (And I'm selfish cuz I want 5 million art doodles if any kind to save in PC of all acnl!!!!) your work is fab, and don't let anyone make you feel bad, directly or indirectly


----------



## doveling (Jan 18, 2015)

Sej said:


> Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg /dies
> OMG HOW DO U DO THIS I SWEAR YOU HAVE MAGIC HANDS ARE U A WIZARD WHAT OMG I CANT STOP SAYING OMG BECAUSE THIS IS TOO FRICKIN' AWESOME HOW DO U DO THIS THIS ISNT POSSIBLE JUST HOW OMG U ARE AMAZING



assfsjfgklfr yay! im glad you like ittt!! : D!!!
NO WORRIES YOUR VERY WELCOME!! ALSO THANKYOU FOR THAT TIP Q_Q;''''



DaCoSim said:


> Awe Hun, don't let ANYONE get you down!!! Your pixels are presh!!!! If I had a bazillion TBT, I'd get something from everyone, cuz each person doing art has their own awesome unique qualities that I appreciate!!! (And I'm selfish cuz I want 5 million art doodles if any kind to save in PC of all acnl!!!!) your work is fab, and don't let anyone make you feel bad, directly or indirectly


eee thankyou for your positive words!! you & everyone else are the reason why i stay on bell!! you guys know how to cheer up people, and i admire that, thankyouuu so much for your real nice words!!
_
must draw something for you sometime _


----------



## sej (Jan 18, 2015)

poppet said:


> assfsjfgklfr yay! im glad you like ittt!! : D!!!
> NO WORRIES YOUR VERY WELCOME!! ALSO THANKYOU FOR THAT TIP Q_Q;''''
> 
> 
> ...



I love your art I have about 10000000000000000000 peices of your art now I need to stop but I can't
Np! c: Thank you soooooooooooooo much again!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 18, 2015)

You're very welcome! I hate it when people put others creations down. I was in an honors art class in high school (back I. The Stone Age!! Lol!) and we had a couple of people in there that were like that. It drove me nuts. I used to be able to draw and paint beautifully before I got carpal tunnel syndrome. Now I just play around with more crafty stuff and it takes me forever because my hands constantly go numb.


----------



## doveling (Jan 19, 2015)

@kelseyhendrix



DaCoSim said:


> You're very welcome! I hate it when people put others creations down. I was in an honors art class in high school (back I. The Stone Age!! Lol!) and we had a couple of people in there that were like that. It drove me nuts. I used to be able to draw and paint beautifully before I got carpal tunnel syndrome. Now I just play around with more crafty stuff and it takes me forever because my hands constantly go numb.



so do i o vo ;-;;
aw damn, thats scary is it getting better? : o



- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S HOLY CRAP IM OVERDUE ON PIXELS -------


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 19, 2015)

C': Thank you so much!! It's so cute. Xx


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

poppet said:


> P.S HOLY CRAP IM OVERDUE ON PIXELS -------



You still haven't lost the bet, right? ;v; *is hopeful*


----------



## doveling (Jan 19, 2015)

azukitan said:


> You still haven't lost the bet, right? ;v; *is hopeful*


no no i haven't lost yet ah i've been busy finishing rlc pixels, so i've been still pixelling ah!!
i'm doing yours now! im so behind on here /die


KelseyHendrix said:


> C': Thank you so much!! It's so cute. Xx



no worries! thanks for the tip too <3!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

poppet said:


> no no i haven't lost yet ah i've been busy finishing rlc pixels, so i've been still pixelling ah!!
> i'm doing yours now! im so behind on here /die



That's a relief >v<

You're right on schedule, according to my timezone XD Pace yourself, poppet--don't burn-out on us ; ;


----------



## Alvery (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't worry, poppet c: You're kinda? on time, at least according to the UST timezone xD Also, just dropping by to let you know that I've edited my request slightly (as in, given more options, deleted the other two since all the slots have been filled, smushed all the orders together to make it neater, etc)


----------



## doveling (Jan 21, 2015)

@azukitan
(sorry i couldn't fit both pairs of ears ahh)
death by procrastination /rip



rip me


----------



## azukitan (Jan 21, 2015)

poppet said:


> @azukitan
> (sorry i couldn't fit both pairs of ears ahh)
> death by procrastination /rip
> 
> ...



WOWZA, THEY'RE SO CUTEEEE!!! Thank you, poppet!! This is going to be my new avatar, huhuhu~

_/revives_ B)
No one can be a productive junkie all the time. Laze around and enjoy yourself--we won't penalize you for doing so


----------



## doveling (Jan 22, 2015)

azukitan said:


> WOWZA, THEY'RE SO CUTEEEE!!! Thank you, poppet!! This is going to be my new avatar, huhuhu~
> 
> _/revives_ B)
> No one can be a productive junkie all the time. Laze around and enjoy yourself--we won't penalize you for doing so



NO WORREIIES <33 thankyou for yet again being patient with me!! 
aw thankyou <3 ah !!!





@alvery
i had trouble with the first order, so i decided to save the file & start on mukuro(?)!!


----------



## Alvery (Jan 22, 2015)

poppet said:


> NO WORREIIES <33 thankyou for yet again being patient with me!!
> aw thankyou <3 ah !!!
> 
> 
> ...



AHH IT'S SO CUTEE~ Thank you so much, poppet!  And sorry that Skel's giving you trouble... ;v; (oh by the way if you're doing my FL character, mind tilting her hat to the side? thanks!)

Anywhoo, I'll send some of the payment now! c: I'll just send bits and pieces until the three orders are finished, if that's okay with you! :3


----------



## doveling (Jan 23, 2015)

Alvery said:


> AHH IT'S SO CUTEE~ Thank you so much, poppet!  And sorry that Skel's giving you trouble... ;v; (oh by the way if you're doing my FL character, mind tilting her hat to the side? thanks!)
> 
> Anywhoo, I'll send some of the payment now! c: I'll just send bits and pieces until the three orders are finished, if that's okay with you! :3



no worries!! & its ok ahh i'll figure him out soon : >!!





here's the FL character <3!!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 23, 2015)

AHHHHHHHHHHH *dies*
The red ball moves, IDK what you call it.


----------



## Alvery (Jan 23, 2015)

poppet said:


> no worries!! & its ok ahh i'll figure him out soon : >!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*dies from cuteness* Ahh, this one's super cute, too!  I love it! <3 Though, would you mind making her "bounce" when the bobble wobbles? I can give you another yellow candy for the trouble ;v;


----------



## doveling (Jan 23, 2015)

Alvery said:


> *dies from cuteness* Ahh, this one's super cute, too!  I love it! <3 Though, would you mind making her "bounce" when the bobble wobbles? I can give you another yellow candy for the trouble ;v;


yay!! your welcome & thanks ahh!
sure no worries, here you go (no charge needed!)






Chibi.Hoshi said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH *dies*
> The red ball moves, IDK what you call it.



ahhhhhh its so choppy thoguhgh q_Q i need to work on animation srs : < !


----------



## doveling (Jan 28, 2015)

rises up from dead
ok i failed my challenge I JUST COULDN'T GET ON A COMPUTER PAST FEW DAYS DUE TO AUS DAY AND ME GETTING A VERY SORE SUNBURN IAFISFIO 

will try to finish everything im sorry sob


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 28, 2015)

poppet said:


> rises up from dead
> ok i failed my challenge I JUST COULDN'T GET ON A COMPUTER PAST FEW DAYS DUE TO AUS DAY AND ME GETTING A VERY SORE SUNBURN IAFISFIO
> 
> will try to finish everything im sorry sob


;;

*hugs*


----------

